# [Linker Fehler] Unresolved external



## Supa (6. Juli 2005)

hallo...ähhmm... kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen, wie ich das wieder hin krieg?
such jetzt schon seit stunden ne lösung dafür, find aber nichts!


```
[Linker Fehler] Unresolved external '__stdcall ATL::CComObject<COPCDataCallback>::CreateInstance(ATL::CComObject<COPCDataCallback> * *)' referenced from C:\DOKUMENTE UND EINSTELLUNGEN\JIMMY\DESKTOP\OPCTEST\TEST3\UNIT1.OBJ
```

mfg Supa


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juli 2005)

moin


Zeig mal deinen Code.
Er sucht was das nciht da ist bzw. er nicht finden kann.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Supa (6. Juli 2005)

das is verdammt viel code! und der erstreckt sich über mehrere dateien! ich weiß nicht genau, welche da jetzt relevant sind!

kann man zu sowas keine allgemeine problem lösung angeben?

ich versuch erstmal gerade was anderes! damit scheit es zu funktionieren!


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juli 2005)

moin


Ich glaube du hast eine benötigte Libary nicht eingebunden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Supa (7. Juli 2005)

hmm...

also das grundsätzliche problem was ich habe ist, dass das beispiel programm das ich gefunden hab und versuche mit Borland's VBuilder umzusetzen eigentlich als Beispiel für den Microsoft VBuilder gedacht ist!

kanns sein, das letzterer schon von vornerein andere header und libs etc. includiert?

naja... wie auch immer! ich hab erstmal ne andere lösung für mein problem gefunden.

trotzdem thx 4 help!


----------



## Tobias K. (7. Juli 2005)

moin


Das Microsoft "Ding" heist Visual Studio.
Und ja zwischen dem von Microsoft und Borland gibt es einige Unterschiede.
Und zwischen den Libs gibt es auch unterscheide und und und


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

